# Regulator Watch: No more casualties.



## Alex (2/3/16)

* No More Casualties – Vaping Becomes ‘Collateral Damage’ In War On Smoking – RegWatch *
 
By Brent Stafford
Who started the war on vaping? The U.S. government and public health officials. They have placed e-cigarettes in the crosshairs aiming to wipe out vaping in order to win the war on smoking. As American vapers wait anxiously for the U.S. Food and Drug Administration to drop the final version of its new vaping regulations, activists from the highly-acclaimed ‘Not Blowing Smoke’ have launched a new national public information initiative called NoMoreCasualties.org.

Get the inside scoop on the new campaign from Stefan Didak, founder and president of Not Blowing Smoke. Hear how vapers are being dragged into the ideological war on smoking and how many are standing up and joining the fight—only on RegWatch by RegulatorWatch.com.

source: https://regulatorwatch.com/brent/no...collateral-damage-in-war-on-smoking-regwatch/

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2 | Informative 1


----------



## mAlice (2/3/16)

This is the same guy that did the interview with some or other public official stating on air that vaping and smoking are completely different isn't it? I like the work they are doing! 

Nice find @Alex, twas a good read

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Waine (2/3/16)

We need to stand together as a vaping community and dispel the negativity surrounding vaping, as well as vaping "accidents". The more we post links like this and write about what junk is sometimes published, the more people who are doing Google searches will read these threads. It is a fact that anyone who wants to enter a new venture will first Google it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nightwalker (2/3/16)

As a person who stopped smoking 50 cigs a day. Moved to vaping. Mother in remission, both grandparents and uncle died from cig related cancer. I say f*ck you to the activists trying to take away something that has probably saved me life.
Yeah yeah there's dangers. But so there is also a chance of being run over by a ciggete truck. Let us be. Go save the world. Save the greenhouse. Protect the animals, slap vegetarians for eating our foods food. Get water and food to starving people all over the world, raise money to help fund research for diseases.
Fight corruption and lack of education.
Clothe the homeless, look after orphans, save pets and help mentally and physically abused people 
Fight for healthcare, education, care for the elderly and disabled. 
But leave us alone. We are trying to make a difference in our lives. Your campaign agaiy vaping is a misinformed and low on the real scale of problems this world is facing

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Vapordude (2/3/16)

In my opinion, there has not been nearly enough research into the true benefits of vaping, atleast from a scientific or media perspective. I have seen articles in local magazines ONLY ecigarette Sticks like eGo's...where are the hobbyist devices? Do the media houses even know these exist?

When news houses hear vaping they think "OH NO! SMOKING!" and broadcast a sensationalist view on their bias dogma to the uninformed masses and cause an un-nessacary row. I strongly believe that the public needs to make vaping more aware and aswell as making vaping more visible to the public. Opening up more vape shops won't add a substantial flux in how people look at vaping, it will just make stuff more accessible.

Twisp can **** right off, im talking about advertising Kangertech, eleaf, jaybo etc...show some RTA tanks, whatever, just make the community and hobby aspect of vaping visible to those who dont know it exists.

EVERY single time i vape on my eleaf i get, no jokes, "thats a huge twisp, did you specially order it?". I've yet to see the media bashing Twisp because its been marketed so well.
We must stop saying "they are taking our vaping rights away" when we ourselves are not doing nearly enough ourselves to protect it.

Where is a NVASA for example? *National Vaping Association of South Africa* for example? is there anything set up to this degree?
Do we have our own representives fighting for own rights? Do we even have any local organisations that are willing to stand up for our own rights?

If there is such a thing, please link it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker (2/3/16)

Vapordude said:


> In my opinion, there has not been nearly enough research into the true benefits of vaping, atleast from a scientific or media perspective. I have seen articles in local magazines ONLY ecigarette Sticks like eGo's...where are the hobbyist devices? Do the media houses even know these exist?
> 
> When news houses hear vaping they think "OH NO! SMOKING!" and broadcast a sensationalist view on their bias dogma to the uninformed masses and cause an un-nessacary row. I strongly believe that the public needs to make vaping more aware and aswell as making vaping more visible to the public.
> 
> ...


Dude. I'm commenting here to find this later. I'll get back to this

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (2/3/16)

Excellent quality info as always.


----------

